# 20ga activ 2 3/4 steel loads?



## desertduck (Dec 14, 2013)

i could use some help in finding some data on reloading 20ga activ hulls. i think i have about 1000 hulls of 20ga & 2000 12ga! i have a good load for the 12ga , but i need one for the 20ga. thank you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

try google


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What kind of wads do you have. I think I have some data for reloading specialties sam 1 wads somewhere.


----------



## desertduck (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks i could use some help. are there any other hulls with the same volume,size,depth etc.? i checked my stock and found a lot of 3 inch 20ga too. most of my activ data books are very old, and do not cover steel shot. i do have a few bags of 12ga sam 1 wads.i ll dig those out tomorrow. thanks for the help.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Let me know if you get stuck or don't have a book for the Sam 1's.


----------

